# concerned about an injured leg



## carbonnation (Jun 5, 2009)

When we first got our Tegu about two weeks ago, he was sort of limping on one leg. He no longer limps, but his leg is sort of swollen now, and hard. This is our first Tegu, and we want to know if we should be concerned about this, and what could have caused it. I can post a picture, if necessary.

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 5, 2009)

Provide more detail on the age & size of your Tegu; and the basking/ambient temps, substrate & lighting he has. It could be an infection or MBD. A vets visit would be a good idea, also bring a fecal sample to check for parasites. Young Tegu's bought this time of year are imports and are usually full of parasites. Domestic Tegu's won't start hatching until the end of this month.


----------



## carbonnation (Jun 5, 2009)

The leg doesn't seem to hinder his walking. We're not sure about the age, but, including the tail, he's about 12 inches long. He's black and white, but not sure whether it's argentinian or columbian. Substrate is bottom layer jungle mix and top layer coco soft. Basking temp is 90 to 100 degrees F, cool temp is 70 to 75. Night temp is 70 to 75 with heating pad. Humidity stays betweeen 60 and 80. What is MBD? And what are some signs of parasites?


----------



## TehPenguin (Jun 5, 2009)

MBD is Metabolic Bone Disease. Its from lack of UVB and calcium. Do you have a UVB bulb?


----------

